# HF Predator 3500 Inverter OEM Spark plug?



## Ezekiel (May 12, 2020)

I bought a new-in-box Predator 3500 Inverter genset from Harbor Freight two weeks ago. The machine started up and runs well. It is now at 31 hr, with three oil changes and performs at spec. Based on what I read in these forum I ordered a magnetic dipstick and a DENSO iridium spark plug, both of which arrived today. I installed the dipstick and pulled out the OEM spark plug to replace it. The plug was marked "Bosch" F7RTC on the ceramic insulator, with the Bosch symbol struck on the steel. Is this the OEM plug? I was expecting a "Torch".
Thanks for any info.
Ezekiel


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well it looks to be a torch....





spark plug cross reference







www.sparkplug-crossreference.com




well they could use any mfg to make them
ngk has a sub NGK BPR7ES 
or in the good iridium plug
BPR7EIX NGK

if it is a JINA chonda engine I would use the ngk.


----------



## Ezekiel (May 12, 2020)

Never seen a Torch spark plug before- and there was no "Torch" mark or insignia anywhere on the one I pulled. I was wondering if HF sold me a refurbished machine, with an aftermarket plug installed by the previous owner. Bosch makes decent plugs. The one I pulled looked good, no fouling or carbon, after 30 hr of running. I put it back on, returned the DENSO and ordered the PBR7EIX. Hope the thing keeps running, I did not buy the warranty and parts seem to be hard to get.
Thanks much.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Ezekiel said:


> Never seen a Torch spark plug before- and there was no "Torch" mark or insignia anywhere on the one I pulled. I was wondering if HF sold me a refurbished machine, with an aftermarket plug installed by the previous owner. Bosch makes decent plugs. The one I pulled looked good, no fouling or carbon, after 30 hr of running. I put it back on, returned the DENSO and ordered the PBR7EIX. Hope the thing keeps running, I did not buy the warranty and parts seem to be hard to get.
> Thanks much.


yea hf stuff is pretty much you get what you get kinda deal...
low cost stuff....
I do like the impact sockets from there..
but sunnex is a bit better...
I do import some stuff direct from Jina..
it is like stuff from any where in the world... some stuff is super good and other stuff... well... it is just junk..

the hf gens are low cost...
so keep that in mind... they are not a honda eu series for sure!

kinda like a Hobart welder... some folks love them...

but most of the folks like lincoln or miller for the average shop...
but then in production welding they like esab and a few other industrial brands...
we had esab… but then switched to lincoln industrial..
all 3 brands are ok.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

We've seen some fake "Bosch" spark plugs that were likely Torch... Or worse!









Bosch Wins Case Against Counterfeit Parts Provider


The U.S. District Court for the Southern District of Florida has entered a judgment in favor of Bosch regarding its complaint against SIC Autoparts LLC. The complaint alleged that the company offered for sale, and sold, counterfeit Bosch automotive aftermarket products. SIC purchased counterfeit...



www.ratchetandwrench.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

good one tab!
yea lots of shams and scams out there...


----------



## Ezekiel (May 12, 2020)

Tabora,
I had not run across a fake plug in 55 years of fixing vehicles. Guess never too old to learn new tricks...
I checked, and sure enough NGK also has a website on how to identify fakes








A 5-step-guide on how to distinguish fake spark plugs


NGK SPARK PLUG have put together a 5-step-guide on how to spot fake products that cause engine damage.




www.ngkntk.com




Seems like iridium plugs are a popular target








Being a victim of fake NGK Iridium spark plugs from a seller on E-bay


Hello bike lovers, Ive just recently overhauled my carbs, but still had an issue with backfiring and thought it was carburetor related. So, I basically synched and tried to adjust my carbs for a few [email protected]! The irony is that Ive just posted a thread not too long ago warning others of too many fak...




forum.thaivisa.com




We will be looking out for such from now on. Place going somewhere in a hand-basket for sure..
Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oreillys has the real ngk


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I bought a 4 pack of NGK BPR6EIXs from ebay for my EU7000. It was like 20 bucks for the 4 pack so I figured i'll have extras. Then today I read about all these counterfeit iridium plugs eek. Well I looked them over closely and they look legit, so thats a relief. Thanks for the 

I just installed one in my 7000 and it fired up much quicker then with the copper core NGK. 

I'm glad this subject came up.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the iridium plugs work real good on lp and ng.
they take the heat better!
and as the point of spark is pin point.
they fire better!!
just remember to re gap to 0.020 inches for lp and ng.


----------

